# Ford Excursion 5.4L & 28RS-S



## haleraiser

Hello Everyone,

I have a question on towing.

We have a 2002 Ford Excursion w/ a 5.4L V8. Towing capacity is listed as 6200 lbs. We are picking up a brand new 28RS-S on Friday. I am told the dry weight is in the 5500 lb. range. Will there be any issues towing this TT with this configuration? I do realize I will have to watch the weight when we tow, but is this TT too big/heavy for our truck? Opinions, recommendations sought.

Complete configuration;
2002 Ford Excursion 5.4L(w/ tow package)
2005 28RS-S
Reese WD Hitch w/ Dual Cam Anti-Sway
Prodigy Brake Controller


----------



## hurricaneplumber

I would plan on the camper weighing around 6000 when loaded.

Is the Ex a 2x2 or 4x4? My "listed" tow capacity is 7200.

What gears and tire size do you have?

I have the 5.4, 3.73 LS gears and a 139" wheelbase. I am just under the GCWR. It manages alright, but I never get in a hurry to get there, I tow around 55-60 MPH.
Around 8 MPG with the 5.4 on average.

The next truck will be 3/4 ton for more flexibility.

Really watch what you load in the trailer and truck, slow down, spend lots of time tuning the hitch, and use common sense.

I would do your homework and add up all of the numbers that way you know exactly what you have. The more studying about all of this the more in tune you will be and more comfortable with what you are towing.


----------



## jgerni

The problem won't be with stability but with power. Don't get in a hurry. You will definitly be working the 5.4L in that truck.

I never understood why Ford put the 5.4 in such a large heavy vehicle.


----------



## lukn2doit2

600lbs off limit was TO CLOSE for us. And I was never in a hurry.
Our short wheelbase (116+-) was a ok due to the weight and the hitch setup. Obviously longer is better, to a point
Seems like you might have the 3.53 rear end. Out Tahoe is rated at 6700 and with a lower rear it's rating goes up to 7700. The 5300 in it is OK, but only at the rated HP/Torque curve of 3800 rpms - which is HARD to get to most of the time - Had to run 2nd 90% of the time just to keep and hold 55. Once we ever made it to 65-70 I could hold it in 3rd, but if we started a long LOW grade in the interstate, it was back to 2nd. We got 7 to 8 mpg, adds up in $ over long trips... Last weekend trip cost us almost $100 in just gas.
Your almost exact config is what sent us into debt to get a 3/4 ton truck with a diesel... 4 trips and something had to go - the camper or the tow vehicle (as most on this forum would guess, the outback was safe!)

my 2 centz: (limited in experience, but full of hot air)
Technically you can do it, but right off the bat - your gonna be trying to "fix" the situation. 
Congrats on the new outback! 
I love this ieSpell spell checker, but for some reason the dictionary does not have the "southern" option... I keep having to tell it ya'll and gonna are ok? hahahahahah


----------



## haleraiser

Thanks for the feedback. You are right, we will be looking for a better tow vehicle. We've already started disscussing it.

As for the gearing, the Ex has 3.73 gears. Tire size on the Ex is 265/75R16. The GCVW is 13,000 lbs. It's 2WD.

I do realize it's gooing to be close on the weight, and we'll have to be very casual with the driving pace. We thought about a smaller size trailer, but we are a family of 6, and decided we would opt for a better tow vehicle a little later down the road and get the bigger trailer we thought would work best for us now.

I will definately let everyone know how it goes along the way.


----------



## Y-Guy

Sounds like you know your close to your limit, glad you knew that first. Watch your loads, and the extras you take along and you'll be okay, your rig is one of the largest out there so other than the strain on the engine I would worry about sway and the trailer controlling you, just take it slow and you'll be fine.


----------



## chetlenox

Haleraiser,

I'm with these other guys, due to the fact that the only difference between your rig (6200 lb listed capacity) and mine (11000 lb listed capacity) is the motor, you should be slow but fine. Your Ex is heavy, has plenty of breaks, and is designed for towing. The weight police might object, but what are you gonna do...









The 28RSS has a GVWR of 7000 lbs, but you'd have to load it pretty heavy to get there.

One thing of note (really unrelated to your question, but sort of relevant). I noticed that you have a 2002. If you still have your stock tires on the truck and they are Firestone Steeltex 265/75 LR-Ds, go to your nearest Firestone dealer and have them check them out. Most likely they will replace them for free with brand new load range "E" Steeltex or other Bridgestone brands.

Chet.


----------



## haleraiser

Once again, thanks to everyone. The info has been very helpful and I will get a new tow vehicle in the future, but for now it's slow drivin'!

Chet--

I have Bridgestones now and Goodyear's were on originally from the dealer. I was lucky on both counts, but thanks for noticing. In all honest, had you not mentioned it, I would never have known.

Well, I take delivery tomorrow morning. Here we go!!


----------



## chetlenox

Haleraiser,

No sweat. Good luck on the pick-up today, I'm sure ya'll will enjoy it. Let us know how your first trip goes and how it pulls, I'm sure others that may have your setup are interested. We are headed for a slow trip this weekend. Not necessary because of our rig (although we are headed over Santiam Pass, which is a pretty good climb), but because we will be in a long line of campers eagerly fleeing the heat in the Portland metro area.

Enjoy!

Chet.


----------

